# freeradius + mpd5 pppoe server



## steff (Oct 7, 2009)

Hy,

I'm using a mpd5 pppoe server in conjunction with freeradius. Now  I want to set the Simultaneous-Use attribute in radius so users can't log in using the same account simultaneously. It works fine, except for when radius doesn't shutdown cleanly (like in the case of a power failure); this is because the user entries in /var/log/radutmp don't get cleaned up and they no longer correspond to the actual connected users. In order to prevent this I should use the checkrad utility to verify the entries in radutmp against the NAS, but I can't make it work with mpd5.. Does anyone know of a solution to this? Or is there any other way to prevent users from simultaneously logging in without using radius?


----------



## aragon (Oct 7, 2009)

steff said:
			
		

> It works fine, except for when radius doesn't shutdown cleanly (like in the case of a power failure); this is because the user entries in /var/log/radutmp don't get cleaned up and they no longer correspond to the actual connected users.


Write a start up script that cleans out radutmp, perhaps?  Maybe in conjunction with checkrad...




			
				steff said:
			
		

> Or is there any other way to prevent users from simultaneously logging in without using radius?


Try allocate users a single, static IP address.


----------



## steff (Oct 8, 2009)

aragon said:
			
		

> Try allocate users a single, static IP address.



This seems to be the most straightforward and reliable way.


----------

